# Vodafone - Immer noch gedrosselt, trotz neuem Datenvolumen.



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2017)

Obwohl pünktlich um 00:01 das neue Datenvolumen geschaltet wurde ist das LTE immer noch gedrosselt und die Downloadgeschwindigkeit liegt nach 40 min. immer noch bei 20-40 KB/s. 
Vom neuen Datenvolumen wird aber trotzdem abgezogen. 

Vodafone betrügt also nicht nur beim Datenvolumen, sondern auch noch bei der Drosselung.


----------



## ParaEXE (21. Oktober 2017)

Abend!

Ich hab jetzt mein Sonderkündigungsrecht durch. Internet & Phone denn seit über 3,5 Monate bekam ich gegen 18-00 Uhr immer eine 2-6Mbit Leitung von gebucht 100Mbit.

Pings zwischen 50-250 und Peaks 750ms. Das beste ist das es nach dem ich da Gekündigt hatte auf einmal die letzte Woche ohne Probleme lief aber vorher war nichts zu machen.

Bin auch kein Freund vom Vodafone / Kabel Deutschland mehr.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## robbe (21. Oktober 2017)

ParaEXE schrieb:


> Abend!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mein Sonderkündigungsrecht durch. Internet & Phone denn seit über 3,5 Monate bekam ich gegen 18-00 Uhr immer eine 2-6Mbit Leitung von gebucht 100Mbit.
> 
> ...


Der Engpass am Abend war sicher bekannt, vielleicht wurde grade letzte Woche dein Segment gesplittet.


----------



## ParaEXE (23. Oktober 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Der Engpass am Abend war sicher bekannt, vielleicht wurde grade letzte Woche dein Segment gesplittet.



Den engpass gabs schon seit über einem Jahr! Leider


----------



## ludscha (23. Oktober 2017)

Darum bin ich Weg von denen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2017)

Wie willst du jetzt vorgehen @TE ( Sonderkündigungsrecht )?


----------



## padme (23. Oktober 2017)

LTE ist ja nicht gleich LTE. Wenn Vodafone dir zb. CAT6 LTE schaltet, dein Stick aber nur CAT4 LTE empfangen kann, sehe ich da keinen Betrug.  Passt denn deine Hardware zu deinem Vertrag? Gibt es in der Nachbarschaft andere LTE Nutzer? Man teilt sich ja leider einen Mast. Auch ist LTE vom Wetter abhängig, man soll`s ja kaum glauben...


----------



## DKK007 (4. November 2017)

Ist kein Stick, sondern die Empfangsbox von Vodafone an der Easybox. Die Wetterempfindlichkeit kommt mit dazu. Gerade bei dem Sturm letztes Wochenende war die Geschwindigkeit wieder recht niedrig. Vom Mast sind wir mit am weitesten entfernt. 

Die Drosselung wurde erst 2:00 aufgehoben, davor wurde aber schon fein vom neuen Datenvolumen abgezogen. 
Das hat also nichts mit der Technik zutun, sondern ist eben einfach Betrug. 

Um den Betrug beim Datenvolumen nachzuweisen, läuft schon seit einem Monat auf meinem PC und auf allen Notebooks Networx. Wenn es da eine Abweichung gibt, die sich nicht mit Messtolreranzen erklären lässt (>5%) wird die Verbraucherzentrale eingeschaltet. 
Wobei man dabei jetzt auch selber noch mehr drauf achtet, was man so an Datenvolumen verbraucht. 
Teilweise sind dann mit ein paar Webseiten schon mal 50 MB weg. Wird Zeit, das mit der ePrivacy-Verordnung endlich Werbung komplett verboten wird.

Mittelfristig liegt die Lösung im Glasfaserausbau.


----------

